# Other feeder roaches?



## Blayde (Sep 7, 2010)

Everyone here speaks of these B. dubias, but I cant get them. I have something else. 

I cant find out what exactly they are, but some people say they are "deaths heads", others said they are Brazilian cave roaches, and through research, they look more like false deaths heads. 

I am wondering how many different types of feeder roaches there are available out there?


----------



## Toirtis (Sep 7, 2010)

Blayde said:


> Everyone here speaks of these B. dubias, but I cant get them.


They are reasonably available in Ontario, but you have to ask around...they are not readily available, since, like all other roach species (excluding german roaches), they are illegal in Canada.



> I cant find out what exactly they are, but some people say they are "deaths heads", others said they are Brazilian cave roaches, and through research, they look more like false deaths heads.


Likely discoids/false death-heads...one of 5 species kicking around Canada in the black market.



> I am wondering how many different types of feeder roaches there are available out there?


Quite a few that work well as feeders, but very few in Canada, since as I mentioned, all tropical roaches are very prohibited here.


----------



## Dal (Sep 7, 2010)

there are alot of different roaches, i think ppl like B.dubia because if some escapes they will die instead of reproducing.

the guy i buy T's from sell thease roaches too.

Elliptorhina javanica 

Lucihormetica subcinta

Lucihormetica verrucosa


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 8, 2010)

This thread makes me wonder. Is there anything we can do to try and get the legislation changed on some of these Roaches. I mean do B. dubia roaches actually pose any risk of being able to become invasive here?


----------



## kevin88 (Sep 8, 2010)

The blaberus sp. work well for feeders (discoids, deaths head, hybrids etc), Dubias of course, for smaller feeders lobsters which climb and lateralis which don't. Orange head roaches are also a decent feeder but a little chunkier. 

Kevin


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah the only issue is that all roaches but the german/russian cockroach are still banned under the CFIA and therefore can be confiscated and charged can be laid.


----------



## Blayde (Sep 8, 2010)

I know, its unfortunate. Feeding a birdeater crickets is so annoying lol


----------



## Toirtis (Sep 9, 2010)

Leviticus said:


> This thread makes me wonder. Is there anything we can do to try and get the legislation changed on some of these Roaches.


Short of funding and completing the required risk assessment studies for the CFIA, not much...problem is, most people don't have several thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours to spend doing the required studies....and even then, it is no 100% guarantee that the CFIA would permit them.



> I mean do B. dubia roaches actually pose any risk of being able to become invasive here?


Pretty much completely zero, but the government needs a bunch of data to prove that.


----------



## Toirtis (Sep 9, 2010)

Leviticus said:


> Yeah the only issue is that all roaches but the german/russian cockroach are still banned under the CFIA and therefore can be confiscated and charged can be laid.


Sadly true.....and the potential fines can cripple you for decades. The problem is that the CFIA is very irregular on enforcement...they often pay little attention to such things for a while, then suddenly crack down like the gestapo. A few years back, they decided to crack down on possession and distribution of millipedes in Canada...after the dust cleared, hundreds of thousands of dollars in fines had been dealt out across the country, and thousands of millipedes confiscated and destroyed.


----------



## Blayde (Sep 9, 2010)

So really its a waiting game until they crack down on something else?


----------



## Toirtis (Sep 9, 2010)

Blayde said:


> So really its a waiting game until they crack down on something else?


Pretty much, yeah...and there is noo telling when or what....technically, all exotic species of mantid (except Chinese mantids) are illegal here, as are stick insects, and leaf insects, yet all show up from time to time in shops, reptile shows and in schools...those or roaches are likely the next targets, but anybody's guess as to when.

Dubia, discoids, and lateralis roaches are being kept in larger numbers across the country every day...it is possible that the ubiquitous proliferation of roach culture, combined with the loss of cricket breeders and the loss of feeder-worm imports will force the CFIA to reconsider their stance on roaches...or send them on a mission against them.


----------



## Blayde (Sep 9, 2010)

Thats really disappointing. We in this hobby have a lot working against us.

Also, ive found wild stick bugs here, so how are they illegal? or are you talking about exotic species?


----------



## Toirtis (Sep 10, 2010)

Blayde said:


> Thats really disappointing. We in this hobby have a lot working against us.
> 
> Also, ive found wild stick bugs here, so how are they illegal? or are you talking about exotic species?


Just the exotic sort...the wild ones are limited to a smallish range in Ontario, anyways.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah I saw some indian stick insects at the MRBE, one thing that gets me as well is that I have seen people blatantly advertising the sale of B. dubia on different Canadian reptile and herp forums. Personally I think those forums should remove such advertising as I think it looks bad for the forum and overall the hobby. I mean breaking the law on something like that is one thing but being so blatant about it is another thing.


----------

